# Sea Striker Carbon 11' rods at HHT in Navarre!



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

In the store today and was checking them out. 11' with large eyes, cork double handles, light weight, and just seemed to be an overall great balanced rod for surf fishing! Has anyone tried them? As soon as I have the money I am gonna get one, looks like it would match up with a 7500 perfect! A fisherman could really put a "zip code" on some bait with it for sure! I'd change all 5 of my 13'fters out for 5 of those things.

Tight Lines!

Chris


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have one, they are excellent rods....


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

they're great rods, i had 2 and loved them. my dad liked them too, so much that he took both did very well this spring pompano fishing with them. just about anything with the sea striker or billfisher name is going to be one of the bangs for your buck as a general rule.


----------



## jbs192 (Oct 2, 2007)

How much were they?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hope I'm not wrong about the price but I think they were around $69 for a 11', may have been a little more butI believe that was right. Talking about seeming strong, lightweight and the guides were nice too! I'd put it up against the Penn Carbon 10'fter I have but just like it. Has the cork handles vs. padded. Overall a great rod! If I can make it happen, I'm gonna make sure the one I get will be in my Pomp pics this next spring!


----------

